# Preserving Cast Iron



## jcdona (Nov 29, 2016)

I found a huge cast iron gear in the Flint a couple weeks ago. I found it in the vicinity of an old ferry crossing.  It is 32 inches across and in very good condition. Was just wondering if I need to do anything to it since it has probably been submerged for a long time. I don't want it to flake away and ruin. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 29, 2016)

Shoot it with some grey machine primer.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 29, 2016)

You need to get the rust off of it. The simplest way is to knock all of the scale off it with a hammer, then let it soak in vinegar for a couple of weeks. Scrub it with a wire brush, and then spray it down with rust inhibitor.


----------



## GLS (Nov 30, 2016)

Take a look at Waxing Balls and Shells on youtube.  There are several videos on the technique used by some to preserve Civil War cannonballs that involves chipping off rust flakes and then immersing the ball into melted paraffin.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 30, 2016)

If you like it with the rust encrustation there is a product that will alter the rust itself into a rust proof coating.  Google "Ospho".


----------



## jcdona (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for all of the advice. It is a nice piece of history and would love to preserve it if possible.


----------



## jcdona (Nov 30, 2016)

Does anyone know how to resize an image. I am trying to post it for all to see but pic size is too big. If so I can email you the picture and maybe you can post it on here.


----------



## Tider79 (Dec 1, 2016)

If you take it with a cell phone camera it should upload. If not, go to CNET.com and download a free photo resizing software program.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 1, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> If you like it with the rust encrustation there is a product that will alter the rust itself into a rust proof coating.  Google "Ospho".



I wonder if you could use a rust converter like the Ospho as suggested, and then paint it with some type of clear coat? Maybe even polyurethane. 

I have noticed some of the rust converters turn the metal blue or white instead of black.

I have used molycoat spray on things that I didn't want to paint. I have a big 24" rusty sawblade that I painted with poly varnish to preserve the old look. 

Regardless the rust conversion or removal might should be the first step.

This link suggest drying it first;

http://www.metaldetectingworld.com/iron_conservation_p29.shtml


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 1, 2016)

You can resize it through Microsoft paint as well.


----------



## jcdona (Dec 1, 2016)

walkinboss01 said:


> You can resize it through Microsoft paint as well.



Will give it a try


----------



## jcdona (Dec 1, 2016)

I have some ospho on the way.


----------

